
Mass Surveillance Is an Important Part of Yahoo's Business Model - elaineo
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-10-10/mass-surveillance-is-part-of-yahoo-s-business-model
======
zerognowl
99% of the accounts on Yahoo Mail are for accounts which have little
consequence for the reputation of its users. Yahoo is the wastebasket of the
Internet, a kibble drawer for frivolous social media signups and forum
registrations, and the goto service when one doesn't want to hand over his/her
_actual_ email address.

